# Archiving books on IPad



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey, all.  I have a lot of books on my Kindle app on the iPad, and want to archive some of them.  Is there a way to do so?  Thanks.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Hold your finger on title wanting off your device it gains a red x That can be taped to delete.  You will still find title in archive but not on device. 

Hope this helps
Sylvia


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, Sylvia.  It's so simple when you know.


----------

